# Lightroom to PS - Issue with edite as layer



## Alain Saintpo (Sep 23, 2016)

Since the last upgrade I got an error message when I am trying to 'Edit as layers'  from Lightroom to Photoshop. Was working perfectly before.
Now I got the following error message: '_The files could not be edited because Adobe Photoshop CC 2015.5 could not be launched._' I need to launch Photoshop separately and loading pictures from there.

My config is Mac OS El Capitan
Lightroom version: CC 2015.7 [ 1090788 ]
Adobe Photoshop Version: 2015.5.1 20160722.r.156 2016/07/22:23:00:00 CL 1083377  x64

Anybody with the same problem or idea how to solve it?
Thank you.
Alain


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 24, 2016)

There is a long discussion of this problem in this forum already. Maybe some suggestions in there can help: Photoshop CS6 could not be launched from LR5


----------



## Peter Callewaert (Sep 24, 2016)

I have the exact same problem with the exact same os and LR + PS versions. Never had this problem before, only started happening after I installed the latest versions.
That other thread is rather old, and the more recent updates there are for windows; I have no idea how to apply those suggestions on Mac.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 24, 2016)

Well, in the second message Victoria asks whether this person has tried to uninstall and reinstall the applications, and says that this often solves the problem. You could start by trying that too.


----------



## Peter Callewaert (Sep 24, 2016)

Uninstalled LR & PS
Re-installed LR & PS
Same problem.

So to recreate this:
- Neither LR or PS are started
- Start LR
- Select 2 or more photos
- Right click, then select Edit In..., then Open as Layers in Photoshop
- An unusually long wait, then the error message reported in this thread

To work-around this:
- Neither LR or PS are started
- Start LR
- Select 2 or more photos
- Start PS
- Right click, then select Edit In..., then Open as Layers in Photoshop
- After a wait which appears longer than before the update to the latest LR & PS versions, LR automatically switches to PS as it is supposed to

Problem does NOT occur in this sequence
- Neither LR or PS are started
- Start LR
- Select 1, 2 or more photos
- Right click, then Select Edit in..., then Edit in Adobe Photoshop


In that other thread, there was a reference to a helpx.adobe article referring to the photoshop.plist file, suggesting to thrash it, which I did.
When PS starts up, the thread says PS recreates the plist file. I do not see that happening.
I restored the plist file from my thrash, then restarted LR, still same problem.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 24, 2016)

If you google for this problem, you'll see that it pops up a long time already, and that nobody seems to have the ultimate answer. What works for some, doesn't work for others. For example, some people report that the problem goes away after they uninstalled some old Photoshop plugin, others says that doesn't work for them. If you can solve this by simply starting Photoshop manually first, maybe you have to learn to live with that until somebody does find the definite answer...


----------



## Alain Saintpo (Sep 25, 2016)

Same behaviour on my side than the one you describe Peter. So I suppose it is well a bug introduced by the last update. Well we will probably have to wait a future update to have it fixed.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 25, 2016)

Alain Saintpo said:


> Same behaviour on my side than the one you describe Peter. So I suppose it is well a bug introduced by the last update. Well we will probably have to wait a future update to have it fixed.



No, it doesn't seem to be a bug in Lightroom itself, and it has been reported many times over the years. The bug seems to be in how Lightroom knows that Photoshop is installed.


----------



## Peter Callewaert (Sep 25, 2016)

I am leaving this place... Rarely experienced "support" as seen here from a "guru". This whole un-install/re-install was a waste of time, and caused me to loose some settings, although yes, I did indicate I wanted to preserve my preferences over the re-install.
And before anyone suggests to kill the preferences too (just to make the experience a little more aggravating) that was done by somebody else with Adobe Tech support, to no avail ...

Found my way to the real adobe forums, where this is acknowledged as a problem, and a bug has been logged.
Lightroom 6.7: Opening photos in Photoshop from Lightroom using Edit In does not work correctly for some operations | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 25, 2016)

Peter Callewaert said:


> I am leaving this place... Rarely experienced "support" as seen here from a "guru". This whole un-install/re-install was a waste of time, and caused me to loose some settings, although yes, I did indicate I wanted to preserve my preferences over the re-install.
> And before anyone suggests to kill the preferences too (just to make the experience a little more aggravating) that was done by somebody else with Adobe Tech support, to no avail ...
> 
> Found my way to the real adobe forums, where this is acknowledged as a problem, and a bug has been logged.
> Lightroom 6.7: Opening photos in Photoshop from Lightroom using Edit In does not work correctly for some operations | Photoshop Family Customer Community



I understand your frustration, but you can't blame us for not being able to solve a bug. All we can do is tell you what you can try and what seems to work for some people, but if it doesn't work for you then don't blame us for that.


----------



## Howard Dickson (Nov 5, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> I understand your frustration, but you can't blame us for not being able to solve a bug. All we can do is tell you what you can try and what seems to work for some people, but if it doesn't work for you then don't blame us for that.



Hi Folks,

I use the Edit In... 'Open as Layers in Photoshop' quite a lot, and can confirm, for me, that this issue/bug only started after updating to Photoshop CC 2017.
I hope that Adobe do their usual quick fix, once this is reported back to them.

I have noticed that all other instances of Edit in... to Photoshop launches PS as before without any problem.

Until this issue is resolved, a very easy workaround is to launch Photoshop BEFORE any Lightroom session, so it is open and available, without requiring an internal launch from LR. You can then Edit In... multiple images to the Open as layers method, as before.

Hope this helps.

Adobe... please fix!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Howard, yep, the bug has been confirmed by Adobe and it's marked as In Progress, so hopefully it'll be fixed in the next Lightroom update. Welcome to the forum!


----------

